# Balloon Manor - 5 story tall, 40,000 balloon sculpture - "Under the sea"



## Tude (Feb 27, 2015)

This year's Airigami's balloon sculpture in my building downtown. Last year was Jack and the Beanstalk - this year it's an aquatic theme. It's awesome - 5 stories tall - go to each floor and you see something new. There is so much detail - crabs, many types of fish, clams, starfish, a big ship with crows nest and parrot - even a little rat on the back of the ship, treasure chests, huge octopus with big EYE, jellyfish and soooo much more. It's fun! A lot of people and kids looking at it - there were older people earlier - walking around and pointing things out with huge smiles on their faces. On the 2nd floor a man asked me where the ship was - and I pointed up - saying the 5th floor - he was amazed.

40,000 balloons, 65 workers - they did it in 3 days - it's a local company too. Sunday March 8 they have a popping party - for $10 you can pop balloons, the woman in a kiosk in front was talking to me about the popping party - the techniques the poppers use --- the delicate approach - one balloon at a time, the "psycho" shower scene repeated stab, or the slash and burn - wildly slashing back and forth. hehe guess people get their angst out - for that reason I may attend the popping party ...


----------



## Kal (Feb 27, 2015)

I like the octopus.


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Feb 27, 2015)

I love the octopus, too! ::eyepatch::


----------



## Tude (Feb 27, 2015)

hehe - just came from the 2nd floor where they have some food shops set up - yeah pizza (used to do a side job with them - it's blah) and candy and popcorn and ..... HEY WHAT'S THIS?? Floats?? Root Beer, Orange and coka cola floats!!! (currently sipping an orange float - haven't had one of these in years!)


----------



## Kal (Feb 28, 2015)

O.M.G I haven't had a root beer float in years. I love root beer floats.


----------

